# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Encontro de "salgados" do Algarve

## Jorge Corga

Boas

Aproveitando uma deixa do Bruno Quinzico sobre "Club Nano's do Algarve" lembrei-me que seria muito interessante, visto que aqui somos poucos...mas bons  :Coradoeolhos: , organizar um almoço ou um jantar (dependendo dos horários de cada um) de convivio com todo o *pessoal algarvio dos "salgados"* e claro se quiserem, respectiva familia. 
O dia, as horas e o local serão a combinar com todos os interessados.
Traje a rigor: 
  - Calções
  - T shirt
  - Chinelos
  - Boa disposição   :SbBiere5:  

Cumprimentos 
Jorge

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- É só para algarvios, ou está aberto a toda a comunidade?

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Nuno

Costuma-se dizer que os algarvios são alentejanos sem travões.  :yb624:  
És mais do que bem vindo.
Conforme for aparecendo pessoal eu vou informando e actualizando.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente ideia !
Podem contar comigo, desde que seja ao dia de semana (ao fim de semana sou lisboeta...)

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá João Monteiro

Vamos combinar o dia quando aparecer mais gente. Há por aí muitos eremitas que têm que sair da concha.
Eu vou dando noticias.
De qualquer forma, se à maioria só der jeito ao fim de semana...fazemos outro almoço ou jantar durante a semana para os outros.

Um abraço
Jorge

----------


## João Castelo

Contem com mais um alfacinha ( naturalmente dentro da disponibilidade porque ainda não se sabe a data ).

Foi uma óptima ideia  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:  

JC

----------


## Filipe Simões

eu vou, é onde mesmo?

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas 

Eu vou tomando nota dos nomes do pessoal que quer alinhar no convivio. Assim que o pessoal do Algarve diga mais qualquer coisa (alguns estão a acabar as ferias fora do Pais e outros ainda estão com vergonha), vamos marcar o dia e o local de forma a agradar a todos.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Marco Fonseca

grande Jorge, :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Claro que não posso faltar, conta sempre comigo.
Um abraço,
Marco fonseca

----------


## Rui Catuna

Olá a todos!

Grande iniciativa Jorge.
Podes contar comigo. É só saber o local e a hora.

Um abraço a todos

Rui Catuna

 :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Bom dia a todos ola) 

 :Palmas:    Isto está a tomar forma.
Vamos esperar mais uns dias por pessoal que está fora do Pais e depois marcamos o dia e local de forma a agradar a todos.
Ainda há muito pessoal do Algarve "escondido". Será vergonha? Será que não visitam o forum?

Abraço a todos
Jorge

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Também gostava de participar no jantar. Claro k é preciso saber a data para confirmar.. Vão dando novidades...

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Nuno

Durante a proxima semana vai ficar tudo mais ou menos combinado. Fica descansado que depois te dou noticias, já que teremos muito prazer em ter-te conosco.

Abraço 
Jorge

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

finalmente consegui um tempinho!...eu estou lá. Também preferia um fim-de-semana.

Até propunha o seguinte, se o Brian Schaff estivesse de acordo:

Um encontro com paparoca (almoço ou jantar) e uma visita à LusoReef. Penso que seria interessante, pelo menos para mim que ainda não visitei.

Assim, pedia ao Jorge (posso tratar disso, se quiseres) que entrasse em contacto com Brian, para ver a sua disponibilidade quanto à visita. 

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Simões

Isso é que era, na Lusoreef, pelo menos com a certeza de que camarão não faltava! O dia é-me indiferente, mas tou lá!

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas  :Olá:  

Quanto à visita à LusoReef, já falei com o Brian e está garantida para poder ser feita antes do jantar, mas entretanto ele irá dizer algo a respeito disso. 
Em relação ao nosso convivio estou a prepara-lo para o ultimo sabado deste mês e será um jantar em Albufeira, quanto ao sitio ainda ando a sondar.
Muito brevemente irei dar noticias, no entanto agradeço desde de já que me digam com certeza quem pode ir e com quantas pessoas vêm, para poder discutir preços e ementas nos restaurantes que estão em opção.

Comprimentos,
Jorge

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Ficaremos muito satisfeitos em receber a comunidade aquariofila para uma visita à lusoreef. Cá estaremos à espera e éspero que gostem da nossa pequena empresa.

Um grande abraço,

Brian

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Malta  :Olá:  

Era só para reservar um "bilhete" para esse jantar, pois chego nesse dia ao algarve.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Olá Nuno
> 
> Costuma-se dizer que os algarvios são alentejanos sem travões.  
> És mais do que bem vindo.
> Conforme for aparecendo pessoal eu vou informando e actualizando.
> 
> Abraço
> Jorge


- Eu não sou alentejano, sou bracarense  :SbSourire2:  . A minha mulher e o meu filho é q são algarvios. 

- Podes contar com mais duas pessoas...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Jorge,

já tinha falado contigo, mas para ficar registado...são 2 pessoas.

----------


## Rui Catuna

Olá Jorge!

Podes contar com mais dois.

Um abraço a todos.

Rui Catuna

 :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Olá Jorge,

conta com mais um, sff

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas

Por questões pessoais, o jantar vai ser adiado para o primeiro fim de semana de Agosto, ou seja dia 5. 
Para os que quiserem visitar a lusoreef o encontro será lá, para os outros será no restaurante e para tal irei fazer um croqui.
Deixo aqui o meu numero de telefone para os que quiserem entrar em contacto comigo: 93 430 77 61

Comprimentos
Jorge

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nesse dia não poderei ir. Bom jantar e que a ocasião se vá repetindo de vez em quando

----------


## Filipe Simões

e vai, com certeza, e a um dia de semana para que possas vir também. Ou se o Jorge pensar numa data alternativa, mas uma coisa é garantida, vai ser o primeiro de muitos.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá a todos
Eu que estava a programar para ir com esta alteração já não vou poder ir.
Um abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

Nessa altura, para mim qualquer dia será válido uma vez que estarei de férias por essas bandas... por isso fiquem à vontade.

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá a todos

Não se esqueçam...sabado dia 5 de Agosto é o nosso jantar.
Como já foi falado, o encontro será na Lusoreef e depois de uma visita guiada às instalações seguiremos para Carvoeiro.
Penso que uma hora boa para nos encontrarmos será pelas 18 horas.

Até sabado
Jorge

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Jorge,

talvez fosse melhor combinar num local mais fácil (eu não sei ir à LusoReef)...tipo na saída Lagoa da A22 às XX horas.

Um abraço

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Bruno

Sabes onde eu moro, vem ter a minha casa às 18h. Daqui seguimos para a Lusoreef.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá a todos

Excelente jantar de convivio   :SbOk:  
Como o convivio durou até perto das 4 da manhã (não durou mais porque o bar onde estavamos fechou  :SbBiere5:  ) e ainda preciso de mais umas horas de sono, mais logo faço um ralato mais detalhado das presenças e dos acontecimentos.
Nessa altura espero que tambem apareçam as fotas ilucidativas de uma noite espetacular.
Uma coisa posso adiantar...foi um encontro de "salgados" e "salgadas" já que todos se fizeram acompanhar pelas respectivas esposas, companheiras e namoradas.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Filipe Simões

Foi bom, lindo e maravilhoso e quem lá esteve sabe o que quem não foi perdeu.

Aqui ficam apenas algumas das fotos.











A verdade é que foi mesmo muito divertido, e quero repetir mais vezes.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pessoal,

só posso dizer que foi um grande convivio...a repetir, mas agora com ainda mais gente!

----------


## Rui Catuna

Óla a todos!
Aqui vai mais umas fotos do magnifico jantar.

11.jpg

12.jpg

13.jpg

14.jpg

15.jpg

16.jpg

17.jpg

18.jpg

19.jpg

20.jpg

 :SbPoisson9:  Um abraço  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## João Castelo

Infelizmente e porque estava ausente não me foi possivel estar presente, contrariamente ao que previa inicialmente.

Pelo que consta e com estas fotos " morro de inveja ".

Gostaria mesmo de ter estado presente.

Fica para a proxima.

Parabens pela iniciativa.

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  todos

com muita satisfação observo que foi mais um encontro da "familia" REEFFORUM que decorreu em pleno.

Com muita pena minha não pude estar presente. Mas, a todos os presentes, por "elevarem" os espirito de companheirismo existente neste forum, os meu sinceros parabêns.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Júlio e José,

para o ano há mais...e espero que venham cá para fazermos crescer este encontro!

----------


## Filipe Simões

Pró ano???? eu tava a pensar fazermos outro agora em setembro pelo menos... podiamos ir fazendo 1 por mês, e saltando de restaurante em restaurante, de terra em terra e ir visitando os aquarios da malta. 

Aquele bife pimenta estava um estrondo!
Alguém gosta de sushi?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Vamos nessa !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sem querer pôr polvora na fogueira, dia 7 ou dia 8 iremos estar na Lusoreef com o Gustavo o Borneman e o Calfo

Seria mau dia para o almoço  :yb665:  ?  Não sei...foi só uma ideia  :yb665:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá a todos e obrigado pelos comentarios.

Em relação ao almoço de dia 7 ou 8...podem contar comigo e com a minha mulher. Haja quem combine que nós estamos lá.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Rui Damião

> Boas
> 
> Aproveitando uma deixa do Bruno Quinzico sobre "Club Nano's do Algarve" lembrei-me que seria muito interessante, visto que aqui somos poucos...mas bons , organizar um almoço ou um jantar (dependendo dos horários de cada um) de convivio com todo o *pessoal algarvio dos "salgados"* e claro se quiserem, respectiva familia. 
> O dia, as horas e o local serão a combinar com todos os interessados.
> Traje a rigor: 
>   - Calções
>   - T shirt
>   - Chinelos
>   - Boa disposição   
> ...


Tenho pena de ter sido no Algarve se não gostava muito de ter ido

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá a todos,

Aproveitando a vinda dos convidados Reefforum, vamos proceder à organização do 2º Encontro de Salgados do Algarve. Este *almoço* estará marcado para dia 7 ou 8 de Setembro (a confirmar com o Júlio Macieira). Pedia o favor que as pessoas interessadas em comparecer ao encontro que colocassem no tópico (incluindo o numero de pessoas).

Em caso de dúvidas podem enviar um MP a mim ou ao Filipe Simões.

O *almoço* será efectuado no mesmo local que no encontro anterior, que ficou por volta de €15/ pessoa.

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas

Como já tinha dito anteriormente...nós estamos lá. 
Contem com duas pessoas.

Abraço
Jorge

----------


## Marco Fonseca

tabem podem contar comigo de novo, mas desta vez tenho de ver se consigo arrastar a minha "sosia" comigo, no jantar penso que fui o unico que não foi acompanhado :yb668: , asim não pode ser... seja como for parabems ao meu grande amigo Jorge pela organização, o jantar foi muito fixe e o pessoal todo muito simpatico e divertido. Espero que seja apenas o principio de muitos mais, a todos os que estiveram presentes o meu bem haja e aos que não poderam ir venhão ao proximo porque são momentos bem passado.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Marco, 

desta vez sou eu que não vou acompanhado!...como vai ser almoço, vai ser dificil levar a minha cara metade!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bruno

Apenas será viável o almoço com os convidados no dia 7 de Setembro

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Tive imensa pena de não ter estado presente mas fui de férias e não tinha acesso à net por isso não vi o dia da jantarada. Vou ver se consigo ir ao próximo encontro! Combinem o dia e digam ao pessoal...

Abraço!!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Pessoal,

o almoço fica marcado para 7 de Setembro.

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Bruno,

conta comigo.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pessoal,

pelo que consegui apurar irá ser dificil marcar um almoço (horas, local, etc.) devido à agenda dos convidados do RF. Assim, penso que será melhor anular este almoço, ficando por marcar um encontro noutra altura.

Um abraço

----------

